# feeder creeks



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry about the late post but fished the mouth of little sandy tied the boat to the deflector on the new bridge pier fished with live blue gill and chub minnows and caught 9 cat fish from 8pm till 1am had 1 brake 50# stren just after hook set felt like a really good fish this was sat night here is a couple we took to eat


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Nice pics. Thanks for the report!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

How deep of water were you fishing in?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Water was 20/30 ft was casting in the main channel and on the edge of it this bridge is only about 200 yds from the river


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishercreekrick said:


> Water was 20/30 ft was casting in the main channel and on the edge of it this bridge is only about 200 yds from the river



Hi Rick,,, Where'bouts are you fishing?
I 'Googled' up "Little Sandy", & it Flew to the Big Sandy, WV-KY?.
I wanted to see how your river/ spot compares to where we fish, under the Big O bridges up here. (like how far away)

lol,,, I checked out about a 1,000 miles of the Tug Fork river & still haven't found any Little Sandy???,,, I could be in the wrong state!? 
Anyway,,,,, I wish I lived on/ near that Tug Fork,,,, I bet it's FULL of sauger spots! Nice
Thanks for the report


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Empties into the big O at Greenup


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

hey jer, the little sandy runs into the ohio in the town of greenup ky. if you pull up greenup on google earth, you can't miss it.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, finally got it. 'Google' still won't show me the name of the river, but I found the Little Sandy Rd! Close enough.
Ya, it's almost identical to where I fish up here, except the Sandy has a bunch more back-water coves to explore.

COLoud,,, Erie is blown out! & I had 5 guys & 2 boats that were gonna head down to the River at 2pm, and it ALL just fell apart! & It's way too hard to launch by myself,,,,,,
So here I sit,,,, wish'n I was fish'n!
Dam,,,,


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

So,,, I took-off by myself. no boat
#1 stop. Blown out, too fast & too muddy. I bobber fished a backwash for an hour & never had a tap. Not even a gar.
#2 stop. A very small feeder. 3rd cast & I landed a 13" sauger,,, that's it!
#3 stop. Way farther down. It was WAY too muddy too. About 10 people fishing there & I only seen one cat landed, kinda,,, the line snapped at the bank! 
Wow, was that chick pissed when her husband said that he forgot the net!!!
I talked to two younger locals who waded about 2mi of shore line & hit every hole along the way. They said that that stretch of feeder was their #1 place for walleyes, sauger & smallies,,,,
They never had a TAP!
Everybody said, "Somethings wrong with that River!???"


----------

